# speed fan



## vivabiafra (Apr 17, 2009)

am wanting to overclock from 2.4 ghz to 2.6 ghz. I installed speed fan to raise my fan speeds but it does not appear to work . when i raise or lower the speeds there is no increase or decrease in noise which leads me to believe that its not changing the speed.....or are my fans already maxed out. if anyone can help me with this i would be ever grateful.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

I once used Speedfan but it was too irritating so I ditched it for PC Wizard. I have the same kind of issues with RivaTuner and the EVGA Precision programs.


----------

